# My Over Five Year Affair With The Daisy F-16 ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Being a cheapskate I'm always looking the the very best value for the buck !!

Well I started buying the $4.97 Daisy F-16 years ago. To this day it is IMHO one the most versatile and tough slingshots you can buy. If you are not real handy you can buy the F-16 change the tubes to something very useful (1636's, 2040's, 1842's, 1745's, 3050's, 2050's, 3060, or ?) Wrapping a rubber band wrap around the forks works very well it attaching rubber to the forks - If you want flats ... NO PROBLEM !! Wrap around the flats with small rubber tubing.

There are many ways to fasten your tubes or flats to the fork. I first slip a piece of tubing over the folk to the bend, this adds greatly in holding the attachment in place.

Below are a couple of pics of the way I attach, I also use a short gypsy tie with a rubber peg with a piece of internal paracord (although the paracord is not always needed):

1) Rubber band wrapped around Green Dub Dub/I have also used this method for flats:










2) Rubber band wrapped around Looped 1842's:










3) Gypsy tie and rubber peg method:










This sling is extremely versatile and the the fork gap is fairly wide and I have shot everything from 1/4"steel to 3/4oz lead oval fishing weights to stacked 1/2" square nuts (very, very dangerous ammo). For me IMHO there is not one thing this sling can't do !! Try shooting 3/4" jaw breakers for environmentally correct ammo that knocks the snot out of starlings at 30 yards (it hits like a freight train) !!

Below are a few more pics showing some of my F-16 Set ups:




























For me, if I did not want to make a paracord grip, I would just turn the grip around for the forks face forward. I always face the forks forward as this way the attachment does not shorten my draw length. The advantage of the paracord grip is it is just a little thicker then the wire itself and makes the sling easy to carry even though it has a wide fork and a good substantial handle. With the paracord grip the sling fits in my pocket and has a hand/finger sling and holds the sling secure in my hand !

OK guys and gals, tell me what you think, as I stated IMHO it is one the best functional slings that you can buy.


wll


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I like the F16 I have, and LOVE many of the mod'd versions people have done and shared here. Someday I'm going to have to learn to bend the fames and weld a bit to try making some of those.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Love your ingenuity.

nothing wrong with being a cheepskate.

couple of nice ideas there for me to try out.


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

The f16 is a classic it definitely doesn't win awards for beauty but it will always get the job done and it has an infinite number of potential mods you can do to it and for the price how can you go wrong, it's definitely worth having at least one in your collection in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Interesting modifications especially the paracord handle


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

90% of us l Ive within 10 miles of a Walmart. Which means that 90% of us can purchase a versatile and easily modified frame for $4.97. I cut the forks off at the bend and then cold bend the forks in a vise. I use the rubber tubes to cover the forks and wrap and tuck flat bands on the forks. 1 also fill the hollow handle with plumbers putty and wrap it in sports grip.it shoots on a par with my other slingshots.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I can attest to the Tober8man does his F-16. I was sent one by him through sling mail and it is very accurate and very comfortable in the hand. I should pull that thing back out, it is a very accurate and fun slingshot to shoot.

Thanks again Tober it was a great sling mail you sent me.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i too love the FD-16,but recently i started using the B-52s for a buck more,the forks are lower and the wrist brace comes off easily enough,or you can leave it on for doubleing up your flats,i also reverse my forks for easier tyiny


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

I just bought a f16 as my first sling yesterday because of these threads. So far I've only slid the oem rubber all the way down the forks. Today I would like to order some bands or tubes but not sure what to get. Im pretty sure 5/16 is gonna be the shot size for my needs. If anyone can suggest some bands or tubes they think would be good for 5/16 that would help much. thanks


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

alphajack said:


> I just bought a f16 as my first sling yesterday because of these threads. So far I've only slid the oem rubber all the way down the forks. Today I would like to order some bands or tubes but not sure what to get. Im pretty sure 5/16 is gonna be the shot size for my needs. If anyone can suggest some bands or tubes they think would be good for 5/16 that would help much. thanks



I would suggest single 1632 tubes singles for 5/16" steel, but it will depend on your draw length. Order some bulk 1632 from Simple Shot or other reputable supplier and do some experimenting. Maybe someone can suggest some cuts to get you started with flat bands.


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

30" draw grandpa, I tried messaging you but I don't think it worked. Is that amber belt OK stuff?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Below are a couple more pics of F-16 slings I may take out this weekend, the first are my F-16 paracorded wrapped handles (pain to make) using a rubber band tie for loops --- works great ! The second pic is a standard F-16, handle turned around, handle filled with 3/8" steel and stopped. Using a tight loop paracord tie and a rubber peg with a small section of paracord inside as a tube stop -- Works very well and is fast to change in the field ! 

Tubes are latex-tubing dot com's #303 (very close to 1745). These slings as they stand will shoot anything I want to shoot. The two on top are in a sling bag loaded with 16mm marbles and have some 3/4" jawbreakers in the mix also ---- many a Starling has hit the dust with those jawbreakers ! These tubes can cause finger slap with ammo under about 80grs if you are not careful. I ALWAYS wear shooting gloves and wear glasses BTW !



















wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

alphajack said:


> 30" draw grandpa, I tried messaging you but I don't think it worked. Is that amber belt OK stuff?


I have never used the amber belt. Someone will surely chip in to help you out.

I don't know if 1632 tubes will have enough power at a 30" draw. You might have to max them out or you might have to step up to 2040 tubes. Some will be able to give you better advice on a 30" draw.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just bought some pre-cut flats from Simple-shot to put on a F-16. I may have a few flat strips to make one up by tomorrow to show you guys.


wll


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

^ have you used their 2040 tubes?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Use 2040 tubes a lot, great tube size for 3/8" for sure !

wll


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@alphajack - if you purchased your F-16 @ Wally World - everything you need is right there. In fact, Wally World is slingshot central!

A box of 3 exercise resistance bands can be found in the exercise section, along with grip tape. Head over to sporting goods and pick up some Daisy ammo (5/16 or 3/8 or .5 glass marbles). Next stop is hardware for some plumber's putty (to fill the hollow handle) and then crafts and sewing for a rotary cutter and self-healing mat.

Here's a before and after photo. I added some pencil grips (in the office/school supply section) which gives me the option of pinch grip and thumb support in additional to hammer grip. The F-16 pouches are very serviceable. The forks are reversed and face the target - seems to shoot better that way.

Post-up or PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

thanks I'm sure I'll have many more questions.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tobor8Man said:


> @alphajack - if you purchased your F-16 @ Wally World - everything you need is right there. In fact, Wally World is slingshot central!
> 
> A box of 3 exercise resistance bands can be found in the exercise section, along with grip tape. Head over to sporting goods and pick up some Daisy ammo (5/16 or 3/8 or .5 glass marbles). Next stop is hardware for some plumber's putty (to fill the hollow handle) and then crafts and sewing for a rotary cutter and self-healing mat.
> 
> ...


 Nice, the stuff that can be done to make the F-16 frame fit your style is just about endless .... Very nice set Up ;- )


wll


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I personally have used doubled 1632 tubes to shoot 5/16 inch and 3/8 in Steel. Never shot 2040 but my favorite is 3050 single tubes will shoot that 5/16 very fast. I like they have a Snappy return and feel faster to me. Either option will work great 4 5/16 inch steel and single 1632 works great for quarter inch steel. To be honest it even works pretty good with a 5/16 inch deal as long as you're in a warm climate the 1632 does not do well with the 5/16 in ammo in anything under 65 or 70 degrees.


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

I talked to simple shot this morning and told them I want to shoot 5/16 and they suggested 2040 so that is what Ill be using for the foreseeable future. The only reason I chose 5/16 is because I believed it would be quieter for the neighbors than 3/8 but what do i know? I do have a F 16 question, I read about shortening the forks and wondered why one couldn't just tie off the elastic lower down on the frame?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> I personally have used doubled 1632 tubes to shoot 5/16 inch and 3/8 in Steel. Never shot 2040 but my favorite is 3050 single tubes will shoot that 5/16 very fast. I like they have a Snappy return and feel faster to me. Either option will work great 4 5/16 inch steel and single 1632 works great for quarter inch steel. To be honest it even works pretty good with a 5/16 inch deal as long as you're in a warm climate the 1632 does not do well with the 5/16 in ammo in anything under 65 or 70 degrees.


Yes single 3050 is great tubing for 1/4" and 5/16" for sure -- it is very, very fast and not hard to pull back.

wll


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not sure about tieing lower on the forks,but 2040 works well with 5/16s,also the flat bands can be tied of easily ,with amber tape,#32 rubber bands or even cotton string-constrictor knot,if you reverse the forks it makes it even easier and IMHO shoots straighter


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@wll - Thank you for the compliment - your posts in the Slingshot Modification sub-forum gave me the courage to try my first F-16 mod. Many mods later, I continue to refer to them.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of a F-16 with .7mm 20x16mm flats that can zing 5/16" steel really, really fast. These flats are just put over the folk and wrapped with about 1/2 of a #64 rubber band although a #33 may be better and neater. This is very, very easy pulling, not like tubes as you guys know !!

This sling is thinner than my little finger (not including the fork section) and weighs in at just 4.5oz with paracorded wrap, rubber fork coverings,elastic, etc, etc. -- The thing feels like a feather yet can shoot and hold up to what ever elastic your ligaments in your arms can withstand ;- )

I will shoot this sling this weekend with 5/16" steel ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is the F-16 with the flats I'll be taking out tomorrow.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm at my spot using using 20mmX15mm X .7 mm thick flats. It is 75° outside right now, about 10-15° less then my other mornings out here.

I'm shooting 5/16" steel and they are coming out very, very fast. The pull isn't real stout but it has resistance and a wall -- I'm shooting about 525% elongation factor with these.

I just chronographed these flats and it is sending 5/16" steel out at 292fps with full draw. I did not chronograph any 3/8" but they got "Out a There" real quick and hit with authority at 35ish yards range. I found a couple 1/4" steel and shot them, --- They were an absolute blur, way faster then the 5/16" steel at 292fps, I'm sure they were going a good bit over 300fps.

I'm a real tube guy and have all types of tube set ups, but flats are really it for a lighter pull and speed. Being flats are very easy to install on a Daisy F-16 fork, I'm going to start doing that a lot more. I MAY also start making my own flats, I have the stuff to do it, but just never have.

I have some pre-made flats coming from Simple Shot and Slingshot dot com., and I just bought some rolls today to cut my own. I'll probably go with .75mm because I want the flats to wear a bit longer. After shooting I went back to my office and made up a few more flat sets,

_*What taper do you guys use for 5/16" and 3/8" steel for speed yet a little bit of life ?*_

Below is a pic of the F-16 that you have seen before, but a loop of 1/2" tape is between the forks which greatly helps with web slap between the thumb and index finger as it blocks the elastic on the return. --- Below that is a pic of a 48mm 8.5mm designed pouch that I use for 5/16" and 3/8" steel ball, a great pouch at $19.00 per 100 ---- they are some of my favorites for Small Ball, are cheap as heck and last forever -- got to love microfiber ;- )



















I might add that after shooting maybe 50-75 shots the rubber band fork ties did not budge an inch, that rubber tie system with the F-16 works very, very well and is pretty quick to change ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It's 5:57 in the morning and it's 75°. The wind is lightly blowing and it's a pretty nice day. I start chucking some 5/16" steel, and again I am totally impressed with the awesome speed of these 20mmx15mmx.7mm ebay flats that I bought a while ago. I'm shooting at my normal ranges of around 30+ yards and that little steel pellet is getting there right now. It's now still a little dark so I can't see where I'm hitting I just hear the hit, I'll have to wait till the sun comes up a little bit for that 

I start walking around the old buildings and a few Ferals take off, well there was one that stayed - that was a very fatal mistake. I'm shooting up on near the top of the roof, there's an old air conditioner unit in back of the Feral, I'm about 25+ yards out or so --- I pull back, anchor quickly, get a good hold and let her rip --- At an instant I hear the smack on the bird and the sound of the ball hitting the air conditioning unit behind him. That Feral stayed put and just collapsed, that ball was flying like a rocket ship, wish I was able to see where I hit :- )

Small Ball will do the trick as I have got a few Pigeons with 1/4" steel also .... but ...... That ball must be flying *FAST*, for 1/4". I think I was shooting them around the 295-310fps range and the 5/16" today (taking yesterday's chronographed info) was at the 292fps mark.

I'm very much looking forward to getting my rubber from the different sources. I did get another cutter as I can't find my old one, and I did get another cutting mat. I found one of my flat measuring units I got from China a while back and set it up at ~22mm x ~18mm at ~6.25" resting length - OAL is ~7 3/8" --- ~ 1/2"-5/8" for fork tie and 1/2" for pouch tie.
I will mark a line on the flats 1/2" in for pouch indexing.

I'll be putting about 150ea 5/16" steel in this sling bag along with about 50-60ea 3/8" Steel. Already have extra flats, ties, shooting glasses and a shooting glove in that small carry 

Till next report,

wll


----------



## alphajack (Jul 13, 2021)

I'll remember that tape trick. thanks


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, love to hear the excitement when you find slinging new and awesome to improve and make slanging more fun.

I recently started shooting .5 simple shot latex with a 15 x 10 taper. That set up woman 1/4 inch go ridiculously fast and 5/16 moves really quick too.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Retied my two F-16's that I'm using flats with -- I used some older 2mm latex rubber tubing 9I just ordered more. This makes for a much neater wrap on the fork and the latex really holds very tight. i cut to 4.5 inch long pieces which give me plenty of room for the two overhand knots --- I tie one on top of each other pulling tight (with some spit). I checked the flats I used the past two days and don't have any tears yet, I'm hoping I can get 200-300 shots at ~525% elongation factor, but we will see.










I'm eagerly waiting for my rubber supply to arrive ... the first bit will be precut and then I'm on my own :- )


wll


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great thread enjoying all the info


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Question for @wll - 

With the forks left full length - what sort of grip are you using? For hammer grip, I find that the forks as manufactured put too much strain on my wrist.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a close up of the fork tie using 2mm tubes ... very nice, clean, tight and fast to do --- all the things I look for !!











wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tobor8Man said:


> Question for @wll -
> 
> With the forks left full length - what sort of grip are you using? For hammer grip, I find that the forks as manufactured put too much strain on my wrist.


Here is a pic of my grip, the finger lanyard keeps the sling in close contact with my fingers at all times and I'm up high on the sling ... I do not shoot this slingshot hammer style. The tape across the mid section stops the elastic from coming back and hitting me in the hand.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just did up a 107 Sterling Rubber band set up on my F-16. Full cut is 7.5" long - .5+ for the fork tie and extra fork extension and.5 for the pouch tie. The old 2mm tying rubber is just fantastic and makes for an extremely tight and clean tie. This tubing also allows the tie to be done in the field relatively quickly --- a huge plus.

I use two overhand knots to secure it and so far no slipping ;- )

As a Side Bar: The wrap is about 3/8" long and about 1/8" from the front of the fork --- The fork is 1" long so I just gained 1/2 inch of draw using this method --- That is good news ;- )

What ya all think ?


















wll


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wll like the Band setup, looks awesome! I will be interested to hear how it actually compares to Modern slingshot latex? My experience is the rubber bands are much slower to retract and provide less speed.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm out here at my spot at about 6:30 I have my black tubed frame F-16 shooting 22mm x 17mm x.7mm thick Simple Shot bands shooting 5/16" steel, 525+% elongation and they are moving in the 301fps+ area this morning after chronographing. Take a 45 yard shot at a Feral and I'm high, walk around the back of the building and two Ferals land, one at the corner of the house some ~35 yards out ---- I have one in the pouch, draw back with anchor point set and a good fork position and let 'er rip "BAM, CRASH, POW" a extremely solid side chest shot, he fly's off the roof just long enough to crash land, lights out --- weather this AM is in the mid 70's. The Simple Shot bands are pretty darn good, and as much as I'm a tube guy, I would not have gotten that kind of speed I don't think, maybe close with looped 3050's but the would have been overkill I do believe.

It's about 7:30 now and it is pretty nice weather at the moment.

Below is a pic of the tubed framed F-16 I used today. A striped Daisy F-16, rubber tubes slid on the frame, a small paracord finger lanyard and Flats tied on with elastic tubing, it really doesn't get much easier that that to have a thin, easily carry-able sling that is just about unbreakable and could last you your lifetime !!! Different band sets and I'm shooting heavy lead for elephants or blasting bees using BB,s !! Awesome, just Awesome !










Again after shooting today, the wrapped on bands are very secure and haven't moved at all with the wrapping using 2mm tying tubes I have been using. I know rubber bands, pieces of band material work just as well --- I'm using the 2mm wrapping tubes just because it makes for a very clean looking attachment.

I shot a lot more today at targets and was very, very happy with my shooting, I was hitting or very, very close at targets in the 35yard range and was knocking stuff around for sure. This sling set up with those 5/16 steel balls are something to behold at the speed they get to the target and their smacking ability ---- although they are small, the speed makes up for some of their size !

Later,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just made another F-16 frame from a sling that I was going to keep as is from the factory minus a reversed grip.

I put liquid soap in a 3/16ID 5/16OD tube and slipped it on the soaped up frame tubes. It slipped on reasonably easily. This set up is WAY, WAY easier than my usual paracord handle, tubed upper and rubber caped ends for sure.

I put a paracord- pouch tag on the bottom of the fork to give it some character and a finger sling that keeps the sling in position.

I will be putting some old TBG 20mm x 16mm that I modified a while back from a set that came from a slingshot guy who sold a lot of wooden slings on eBay back some 4 years or so ago. I took them off the big pouch as they were two bands a side, way to much for 3/8" steel for sure. These will be for 5/16" steel and if the speed is not in the 300's they are gone ! The pouch will be a light micro fiber in brown to blend in with the bands.

Pic will be posted tomorrow after bands are installed and she is completed :- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> I just made another F-16 frame from a sling that I was going to keep as is from the factory minus a reversed grip.
> 
> I put liquid soap in a 3/16ID 5/16OD tube and slipped it on the soaped up frame tubes. It slipped on reasonably easily. This set up is WAY, WAY easier than my usual paracord handle, tubed upper and rubber caped ends for sure.
> 
> ...


Here is the new F-16 Tube frame I tied up. have TBG old school bands on it, will see how it performs, if it is not up to snuff like I said, they are out the door.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is another F-16 with 1mm Gold bands cut 20x15mm. These are a bit to pull back for sure, I had to shorten them up a bit for my draw. Got these on Amazon just to try out, the pouches were pure cr#p so I put my own micro fiber on. The band wrap using 2mm elastic I'm loving ... very nice clean looking wrap.

I did this sling up today covering with rubber tubing and adding the lanyard and the busy tail for looks. The complete process took about 40 minutes.


















wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, Well, Well my many thousands of 3/8" steel balls just came in. Should probably last me my lifetime the way I shoot them. I wont be shooting any out of this batch this weekend as I have a few thousand at home tucked away.

This size is the biggest of the "Small Ball" size I shoot and is reserved solely for hunting because of the good velocity I can send them out at. On these I normally use looped 3050 tubes, maybe looped 1842 or looped 2040 tubes. As of now I'm using .7 or .8 flats in a 22mm x 17mm config or 24mm x 18mm config and they are sailing out. I will try the 20mm x 14mm x 1mm this weekend to see if the velocity is in the 275+ish area.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just made another F-16 Flat shooter. I have decided to leave all my paracord F-16's as they pretty much are for tubes, with my 2mm rubber tube tie around the forks. 

My dedicated F-16 flat shooters will all be tube wrapped in 3/16id x 5/16od rubber tube, with a short wrap lanyard tie, a tassel tail for looks, and a taped piece between the forks to help stop the band from smacking me on return ;- )

This tubed F-16's for me are so easy to make, they are very quiet, grips well in the hand as you would expect and is so thin it slips in your pocket if you wish. I do mine in black tube but you can make them festive using other color tubes that are available. I usually keep mine pretty utilitarian looking ;- )

The one below is still wet inside from the Dawn Dish Soap and water mixture, slipper it over the forks in less then 10 minutes -- without the soap it would take me forever to do, if in fact I was able to do it at all ! Still need to put the taped section between the forks but will wait till the tubes completely dry ----- that takes about a day, other forks have used alcohol for lube but I have not tried that.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of my for F-16's that are set up for flats --- I call them my F-16 Flat Fleet ;- ) Precise on the left followerd by Simple Shot Black, Semeike and then Amazon Gold. The Semeike does not have the tape bar between the forks as I just made this sling today and forgot to put that on her.










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*My Simple F-16's -- Man Alive I love these Slings !!*

I have been using a 18-19" piece of 3/16" ID x 5/16 OD rubber tubing squeezed on the frame of my F-16's, a simple paracord finger sling. I'm using flats that are wrapped 6-7 times with 2 mm thick Chinese latex tie tubing

To say that I'm happy with this set up would be a huge understatement :- )

This set up as I have mentioned before is easy to do, and leaves me with a 3/8" thick slingshot, not counting the ~ 3/8" thick 3/4" long fork at the front. All my 16's are set up with the fork facing the target. I tie a tassel on bottom of all mine as I like that look, but I'm sure most would not do that. The only other thing I do to protect the web of my shooting hand from getting a return rubber smack is wrap the frame under the fork with 1" hockey tape, that works very well for me !

This sling fits easily into my pants or jacket pocket, is quiet because if is wrapped in rubber, is tough as all get out and will not break and very adaptable to tubes or flats in any combo you can think of ---- it all comes down to your tie for a particular elastic you are using. I have used Gypsy ties and rubber band ties for tubes with great success as well as using Chinese ribbon around the fork for tubes and flats !

These were the three That tested today with the Cuttyshack on the left, the .9mm Sniper yellow in the middle and the Pure latex on the right. all were set up with 24mmx18mm cuts, ~6.125 active ! All pouches are 60mm x15mm x12mm and all now have a 1/4" centering hole for 7/16" steel ball. These slings are set up just for that ammo and I have others set up for 5/16" and 3/8' These smaller balls leave the factory going about 300 fps, and hit hard for their size and are flat shooting as heck. The slings pictured are being tuned up for shooting 7/16' steel in the 250fps+ mark, which shoots very flat and hits very, very hard giving me more than 9fpe at 50 yards !










wll


----------

